
Into the woods: how one man survived alone in the wilderness for 27 years - tfm
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/mar/15/stranger-in-the-woods-christopher-knight-hermit-maine
======
PhantomGremlin
This is an adapted excerpt from a recently published book. It's about
Christopher Knight, who was a hermit in Maine between 1986 and 2013.

Spoiler alert: He survived by committing about 1,000 burglaries of the 100
cabins in the area.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Thomas_Knight](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Thomas_Knight)

~~~
tfm
The bit that really stood out for me: """ He was never once bored. He wasn’t
sure, he said, that he even understood the concept of boredom. """

Almost seems (too? as a consequence?) that he was lacking a type of curiosity,
whether as an existing character trait, or something that developed from
having to periodically use all his wiles to obtain the means of survival when
surveilling the cabins.

------
rurban
I prefer the older 2014 GQ story about him: [http://www.gq.com/story/the-last-
true-hermit](http://www.gq.com/story/the-last-true-hermit)

I also just finished watching this fascinating story about a 54-old man who
decided to live alone in the Alaska woods, for more than 27 years, building
his own cabin.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNXFJ1AMHrM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNXFJ1AMHrM)

